# Willard Bay Limit Change?



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Did the Wildlife Board make the change to lower the Wiper limit to 3 fish?

Also what about the slot limit at Lost Creek?


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes. Yes. All passed unanimously.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Thats great news for sure. I firmly believe 3 Wipers is plenty. Hopefully this will help with Wipers at Willard. Not to worry about us...we may only possibly keep a couple a year the rest go right back into Willard. We be after them tastee Eye meat... :EAT: :EAT:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

3 is plenty of wipers to keep for one day. It should save the state several thousands of dollars in re-stocking.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Bears Butt said:


> 3 is plenty of wipers to keep for one day.


Now if I could only manage 3 wipers all year, I'd be on the right track!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Amen to that!


----------



## coachmitchell (Nov 19, 2010)

In my life, I have managed one wiper. I certainly am not creating the dent. But have committed to next year learning more about it. Good to know of the change.


----------

